# Pintara 1990 2.0ltr CA20 motor question?



## gwmbox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi

I have the above vehicle as the subjects says and I am having issues with starting. It appears fuel is not being pumped through via checking outlet at fuel filter so I am guessing it is the fuel pump as I have checked the fuse, changed it just in case and no luck. I have spark. I don't have a car manual so going about it a little blind at this stage, is there anything else I should check before I drop the fuel tank to get to the fuel pump?. Also what is the correct/best way in going about getting to the fuel pump?

Secondly while doing a search in the forums I found a post http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83686&highlight=pintara in relation to the ECU, does anyone have a picture or more detailed description of where to find the ECU. My ECM has been coming on every now and then, not often but it does happen. It may be associated with the fuel issue above because when it does come on the car runs a little rougher, I simply turn the key off and then back on again and usually that fixes it. Also is there a full list of the codes available anywhere?

Engine number is CA20256608A so I assume that means it is the CA20 - it has 8 plugs and is EFI.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Try banging on the bottom of the fuel tank. Sometimes that will activate the fuel pump motor if it has dead spots. See if that car has an ecm(computer) relay. If the relay is going bad it can shut down various parts such as the injectors, fuel pump, and the ecm. Good Luck!


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

If it's anything like my Stanza, just...

1. Take out the back seat by yanking upward at 2 locations at the front of the rear seat
2. Disconnect your connector to the pump
3. Try running your fuel pump directly with wires to the battery and listen to see if it works
4. If so check your wires & electrical system
5. If not, push the rubber piece through the hole in the cover that gives access to the pump
6. Remove the cover you just pushed the rubber through and get it out of your way
7. Take a wire brush and remove any crap around the top of the pump BEFORE removing the bolts.
8. Blow the crap away from the cover.
9. Remove the bolts and pull the pump out gently, leaning it toward the front of the car for more ease.
10. Once you have it out, make sure to empty it of gas, than try running it again right off the battery. DON'T RUN IT ALOT!! It might not be good on it if there's no gas inside.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Also for your ECU. It should be between the drivers feet and the passengers feet. You'll need a very small flat screw driver with masking tape on the end to remove the cap on one of the screws without scratching your plastic, and a star screw driver to remove a regular screw and a plastic screw. If you want to read the codes, it's the passenger side that interests you. Flat screw driver to read the codes. I have no idea what the codes are on the CA20.


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey if you are looking for the codes check www.antrx.com they have them listed for the u12 with a CA20 there


----------

